# Microsoft Board Names Satya Nadella as CEO



## Cristian_25H (Feb 4, 2014)

Microsoft Corp. today announced that its Board of Directors has appointed Satya Nadella as Chief Executive Officer and member of the Board of Directors effective immediately. Nadella previously held the position of Executive Vice President of Microsoft's Cloud and Enterprise group. 

"During this time of transformation, there is no better person to lead Microsoft than Satya Nadella," said Bill Gates, Microsoft's Founder and Member of the Board of Directors. "Satya is a proven leader with hard-core engineering skills, business vision and the ability to bring people together. His vision for how technology will be used and experienced around the world is exactly what Microsoft needs as the company enters its next chapter of expanded product innovation and growth."



 



Since joining the company in 1992, Nadella has spearheaded major strategy and technical shifts across the company's portfolio of products and services, most notably the company's move to the cloud and the development of one of the largest cloud infrastructures in the world supporting Bing, Xbox, Office and other services. During his tenure overseeing Microsoft's Server and Tools Business, the division outperformed the market and took share from competitors. 

"Microsoft is one of those rare companies to have truly revolutionized the world through technology, and I couldn't be more honored to have been chosen to lead the company," Nadella said. "The opportunity ahead for Microsoft is vast, but to seize it, we must focus clearly, move faster and continue to transform. A big part of my job is to accelerate our ability to bring innovative products to our customers more quickly."

"Having worked with him for more than 20 years, I know that Satya is the right leader at the right time for Microsoft," said Steve Ballmer, who announced on Aug. 23, 2013 that he would retire once a successor was named. "I've had the distinct privilege of working with the most talented employees and senior leadership team in the industry, and I know their passion and hunger for greatness will only grow stronger under Satya's leadership."

Microsoft also announced that Bill Gates, previously Chairman of the Board of Directors, will assume a new role on the Board as Founder and Technology Advisor, and will devote more time to the company, supporting Nadella in shaping technology and product direction. John Thompson, lead independent director for the Board of Directors, will assume the role of Chairman of the Board of Directors and remain an independent director on the Board.

"Satya is clearly the best person to lead Microsoft, and he has the unanimous support of our Board," Thompson said. "The Board took the thoughtful approach that our shareholders, customers, partners and employees expected and deserved."

With the addition of Nadella, Microsoft's Board of Directors consists of Ballmer; Dina Dublon, former Chief Financial Officer of JPMorgan Chase; Gates; Maria M. Klawe, President of Harvey Mudd College; Stephen J. Luczo, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Seagate Technology PLC; David F. Marquardt, General Partner at August Capital; Nadella; Charles H. Noski, former Vice Chairman of Bank of America Corp.; Dr. Helmut Panke, former Chairman of the Board of Management at BMW Bayerische Motoren Werke AG; and Thompson, Chief Executive Officer of Virtual Instruments. Seven of the 10 board members are independent of Microsoft, which is consistent with the requirement in the company's governance guidelines that a substantial majority be independent.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2014)

Awesome. I like the idea of keeping insiders rather than pulling Ford's CEO.


----------



## qubit (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope he fixes Ballmer's almighty screwups.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2014)

qubit said:


> I hope he fixes Ballmer's almighty screwups.



In my opinion, he didn't screw anything up. He missed the boat on mobile platforms and made some bad stock decisions regarding Apple. The only reason Microsoft's marketcap is 300billion and currently sitting behind both Apple and Google is because Ballmer shrugged of the iPhone in 2006/2007 (and the genre that phone created) and then further shrugged off the iPad in 2010(and the tablet world that was created). Basically nailed his own coffin.

Microsoft is JUST NOW starting to get modern phones out. They are so late to the phone arena that they previously controlled for years it's not even funny. As far as tablets, they are also behind but making huge strides.


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2014)

This year will be massively interesting.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2014)

Frick said:


> This year will be massively interesting.


 
It will be the blessed year of the Start Menu and the mythical ideas surrounding such a marketable thing.


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It will be the blessed year of the Start Menu and the mythical ideas surrounding such a marketable thing.



Those are just myths mate.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 4, 2014)

Ravenas said:


> In my opinion, he didn't screw anything up.



Let's see. OSes: Vista, Windows 8, Windows RT. Next, complete failure of mobile market, he even made stupid fun of iPhone, remember? )) Xbone, a major fail imo; Search engine Bing, complete failure; Zune player...lol
Money: wasted on useles buyouts (Skype, Yammer, aQuantive, etc)
more here:
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-ballmers-most-epic-mistakes-as-ceo-of-microsoft-2013-8?op=1

http://www.netnetweb.com/blog/top-10-reasons-why-steve-ballmer-has-failed-microsoft%E2%80%99s-ceo


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> Let's see. OSes: Vista, Windows 8, Windows RT. Next, complete failure of mobile market, he even made stupid fun of iPhone, remember? )) Xbone, a major fail imo; Search engine Bing, complete failure; Zune player...lol
> Money: wasted on useles buyouts (Skype, Yammer, aQuantive, etc)
> more here:
> http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-ballmers-most-epic-mistakes-as-ceo-of-microsoft-2013-8?op=1
> ...



Nevermind he improved their finance and the Xbox is a pretty damnable strong name these days. Bing is hardly a failure, the XB1 is selling just fine, Windows 8 is doing just fine, Windows RT is not doing so fine (it was decent though, now it's sort of useless as you can get the "full" version on capable hardware on the cheap), Vista was just fine, Zune did not do fine... It's like you're expecting a 110% success rate, which is impossible for a company that big.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Feb 4, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> Let's see. OSes: Vista, Windows 8, Windows RT. Next, complete failure of mobile market, he even made stupid fun of iPhone, remember? )) Xbone, a major fail imo; *Search engine Bing, complete failure*; Zune player...lol
> Money: wasted on useles buyouts (Skype, Yammer, aQuantive, etc)
> more here:
> http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-ballmers-most-epic-mistakes-as-ceo-of-microsoft-2013-8?op=1
> ...


 
Providing "top ten reason" articles is ridiculous/apple fanboyism.  Get real sources, such as:  http://www.comscore.com/Insights/Pr...eases_December_2013_US_Search_Engine_Rankings

On topic, I think this is going to be great for MS.  Clearly over the years focus from Gates and Ballmer's missteps did not grow the company.  I see a big win for all, better competition/innovation from MS, new CEO focused on developing the company, Gates spending more time in development, and new Chairman getting goals to align with output.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2014)

Frick said:


> Nevermind he improved their finance and the Xbox is a pretty damnable strong name these days. Bing is hardly a failure, the XB1 is selling just fine, Windows 8 is doing just fine, Windows RT is not doing so fine (it was decent though, now it's sort of useless as you can get the "full" version on capable hardware on the cheap), Vista was just fine, Zune did not do fine... It's like you're expecting a 110% success rate, which is impossible for a company that big.


 
Xbox is a force to be reckoned with.
Bing is a steaming pile of ass nobody likes or uses except your grandparents.
XB1 is fine despite early setbacks of douchebaggery moves like no game swapping.
Windows 8 is doing OK thanks to your typical PC world shipping methods, and a lot of gamers are adopting it, but the lack of a start menu is still a touchy issue for most.
Windows RT was a failure, but Windows Phone 8 is amazing, and most Win Phone 8 users I know are extremely happy with the interface and usability (myself included, i use both a lumia 800 and a HTC One).
Vista would have been fine if 90% of domestic users had more than 1GB of RAM, it was a case of software overtaking hardware in terms of requirements.
I like Zune, the software, its fast and snappy, and I still use it to this day. itunes is a hog and slow and altogether terrible in terms of openness and usability. (that's an opinion, to those that feel like attacking me for stating an opinion, go sodomise yourselves if you want to start an arguement).


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Xbox is a force to be reckoned with.
> Bing is a steaming pile of ass nobody likes or uses except your grandparents.
> XB1 is fine despite early setbacks of douchebaggery moves like no game swapping.
> Windows 8 is doing OK thanks to your typical PC world shipping methods, and a lot of gamers are adopting it, but the lack of a start menu is still a touchy issue for most.
> ...



Overall I don't agree with the poster you responded to. However, the Zune was a failure. The iPod only served a temporary means to an end for Apple. Portable music players just don't really have a place anymore. Microsoft realized this long ago.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Windows 8.2 which Restores Aero and Windows 7 Likeness for Desktops and gives Tab users the same GUI but for touch use?


----------



## Phobia9651 (Feb 4, 2014)

> The Board took the thoughtful approach that our shareholders, customers, partners and employees expected and deserved.



Call me suspicious, but I find it typical that shareholders is mentioned before customers and employees...


----------



## qubit (Feb 4, 2014)

Ravenas said:


> In my opinion, he didn't screw anything up. He missed the boat on mobile platforms and made some bad stock decisions regarding Apple. The only reason Microsoft's marketcap is 300billion and currently sitting behind both Apple and Google is because Ballmer shrugged of the iPhone in 2006/2007 (and the genre that phone created) and then further shrugged off the iPad in 2010(and the tablet world that was created). Basically nailed his own coffin.
> 
> Microsoft is JUST NOW starting to get modern phones out. They are so late to the phone arena that they previously controlled for years it's not even funny. As far as tablets, they are also behind but making huge strides.


Windows Vista and especially Windows 8, both almighty screwups. He signed off on them, so yeah, he screwed up. There have been other things like prima.vera pointed out, but I'm personally most concerned with what's happened to Windows.


----------



## erixx (Feb 4, 2014)

RT is not a failure, I use it everyday to read, surf, work: last week I used my RT tablet to review and proofread a 1000 page report sitting in my favorite pub while I was paid! Life is beautiful!

Welcome Mr. Nadella!


----------



## Marty 1480 (Feb 4, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Windows 8.2 which Restores Aero and Windows 7 Likeness for Desktops and gives Tab users the same GUI but for touch use?


There will never be a version 8.2. Only 8.1 update 1 but that will not include the features you outlined. You will have to wait until Windows 9 in March - April 2015 to get your start menu back and a better desktop environment. But if you are a touch user and not a mouse first user then you will be getting an improved Metro (modern) interface.
So if you like the good old Desktop then stick with Windows 7 until then.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah I thought so Marty, just wondering lol, Im a traditional Desktop user- Win 7 is the weapon of choice with my Phone being a galaxy S4


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 5, 2014)

I was waiting hopeful for MS. But I read the PR statement above. It is the biggest crock of management-speak-twaddle I've ever read. You can play buzzword bingo with it. Other than that, it is vacuous and empty. If the Board is so lost, the company is lost. I think Gates is going to have to do a LOT MORE than just be "technology advisor". The whole management team and management-think needs a boot up the backside. I'm embarrassed for them.


----------



## qubit (Feb 5, 2014)

erixx said:


> RT is not a failure, I use it everyday to read, surf, work: last week I used my RT tablet to review and proofread a 1000 page report sitting in my favorite pub while I was paid! Life is beautiful!
> 
> Welcome Mr. Nadella!


Just because you use it and happen to like it doesn't mean it's not a failure. It's the market penetration that matters and that's virtually nil.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 5, 2014)

Ravenas said:


> Overall I don't agree with the poster you responded to. However, the Zune was a failure. The iPod only served a temporary means to an end for Apple. Portable music players just don't really have a place anymore. Microsoft realized this long ago.



Are you serious? Apple is making billions off Ipods every year. There's a lot of people that wants Ipods.

I would agree with you if they only sold 1-2M a year. However, in 2013, they sold 26.3M ipods. That's not some trivial amount.


----------



## erixx (Feb 5, 2014)

qubit said:


> Just because you use it and happen to like it doesn't mean it's not a failure. It's the market penetration that matters and that's virtually nil.



Maybe for the MS investors. For me, only thing that matters is what it does for ME. Couldn't care less about market penetration. I also used the Compaq iPAQ for years with great pleasure. 
If we all only bought "bestsellers" the world would be totally facked up. In my religion bestsellers (books, music, food. clothes...) are rubbish.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

tokyoduong said:


> Are you serious? Apple is making billions off Ipods every year. There's a lot of people that wants Ipods.
> 
> I would agree with you if they only sold 1-2M a year. However, in 2013, they sold 26.3M ipods. That's not some trivial amount.



im one of few who refuses to buy them, i work using a ipad n phone provided by the company. In due honesty they drive me up the wall because of how limited their functionality is.


----------



## qubit (Feb 5, 2014)

erixx said:


> Maybe for the MS investors. For me, only thing that matters is what it does for ME. Couldn't care less about market penetration. I also used the Compaq iPAQ for years with great pleasure.
> If we all only bought "bestsellers" the world would be totally facked up. In my religion bestsellers (books, music, food. clothes...) are rubbish.


You're still conflating how much you like the product with how successful in the market it is. They're two different things.


----------



## erixx (Feb 5, 2014)

Epic and Boobs also are two different things


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 6, 2014)

And BACON


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 6, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> im one of few who refuses to buy them, i work using a ipad n phone provided by the company. In due honesty they drive me up the wall because of how limited their functionality is.



What does that have anything to do with what I said? This is your personal preference. Apparently a ton of people out there that love their limited functionality.


----------



## Frick (Feb 6, 2014)

tokyoduong said:


> What does that have anything to do with what I said? This is your personal preference. Apparently a ton of people out there that love their limited functionality.



If it does exactly what they want, are they still limited?


----------

